# S2 Parts North america ?



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone in northamerica sell S2 parts? Im looking for S2 Bumpers anyone know where i could find them ?
Thanks


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: S2 Parts North america ? (mocas)*

check out this site and send these guys an email. used to be the only place to get them from. 
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: S2 Parts North america ? (MFZERO)*

Thanks allot ill give them a try.


----------

